# CDW TouchPad Reorder Possible for Canceled Previous Orders



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

I just received this email from CDW. Have to see what happens but some hope for those who tried to order from CDW.



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Recently, you placed an order with CDW for one or more HP TouchPads - Order# *******. We're sorry we were not able to fulfill your order at that time due to the sudden surge in demand. However, we've had a number of additional units come in, and we are now reaching back out to customers, like you, whose orders had to be cancelled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

They never sent me that email.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

I did get a follow up email asking for a contact phone number so I am optimistic.

Called my account rep for work (on the healthcare side) and she said they are getting around 1,000 units in and are just going by the time the order was placed. She also said that if you tried to order a large quantity you are probably out of luck or will only get one or two.

Who knows at this point, have to wait and see if/when I get a call.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope Insight does the same...


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a call from them and they placed the order. Sounds like they are in stock and shipping out soon. Stock came from HP that CDW was working with them to get it to them. Not sure if they are doing this with other retailers like Insight but who knows if they are doing it for CDW there might be a chance.

They would only let me order the same amount (2) or less than the original order without any options of course. They also made it sound like it is a slow process and they will be going through the orders over the next couple of days. Also by the looks of the original email there is only 48 hours to reply before you get off of the list and they offer them to someone else.

Hopefully others will be getting emails and be able to get some ordered as well.


----------



## PackOfHighly (Sep 8, 2011)

How long between when you received the email and they contacted you again?

I replied to the email about 4 hours ago but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Asular (Aug 23, 2011)

When did you first place the order? I didn't get an email, but I figure depending on how many units they are getting back in stock, it'll matter much more the time/date when the order was first placed.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

> How long between when you received the email and they contacted you again?
> 
> I replied to the email about 4 hours ago but haven't heard anything yet.


Got initial email at 10:16am, Replied at 10:24.

Got email from Account Manager at 1:05pm requesting contact number, Replied at 1:15pm.

Received a call and got the order placed at around 2:54PM.

All times are CST if it matters.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Asular said:


> When did you first place the order? I didn't get an email, but I figure depending on how many units they are getting back in stock, it'll matter much more the time/date when the order was first placed.


By the looks of the original email order 8/22/2011 11:13:00 AM CST


----------



## Asular (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered mine on 8/22/2011 @ 12:01 PM EST

Now I'm going to be listening for an email on my phone all night


----------



## PackOfHighly (Sep 8, 2011)

I finally got my response from someone and they said to call to complete the order, but lo and behold _they didn't provide a number!_

LOL


----------



## PackOfHighly (Sep 8, 2011)

Heard back, and played phone tag for a minute, but finally got the order placed. I'm fairly impressed with CDW right now.


----------



## Asular (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm gonna stress about getting an email/call all night. All of my orders have been cancelled and there was quite a few things I wanted to mess around with for projects/papers in my classes.


----------



## PackOfHighly (Sep 8, 2011)

Asular said:


> I'm gonna stress about getting an email/call all night. All of my orders have been cancelled and there was quite a few things I wanted to mess around with for projects/papers in my classes.


If you didn't get an email then you won't for the next 48 hours. You may get one after 48 hours if someone turned down the opportunity and you were next in order.


----------



## Asular (Aug 23, 2011)

True enough I suppose. I'll still be thinking about it until I'm sure the opportunity has passed though


----------



## ajax (Sep 15, 2011)

I got an email response from them originally on 9/8 ... yesterday morning I received an email to call and within 10 minutes my order of 2 TPs was completed and should arrive this Friday. :tongue3:

This means that there are a few still being pushed through the system. I believe though that they said they received 1,000, but that they had over 7,000 orders in total thus won't be able to fulfill all of them. Kudos to CDW.


----------



## Asular (Aug 23, 2011)

Still no E-mail. I guess I was too far down the list. Boo.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

delsolracing said:


> Got a call from them and they placed the order. Sounds like they are in stock and shipping out soon. Stock came from HP that CDW was working with them to get it to them. Not sure if they are doing this with other retailers like Insight but who knows if they are doing it for CDW there might be a chance.
> 
> They would only let me order the same amount (2) or less than the original order without any options of course. They also made it sound like it is a slow process and they will be going through the orders over the next couple of days. Also by the looks of the original email there is only 48 hours to reply before you get off of the list and they offer them to someone else.
> 
> Hopefully others will be getting emails and be able to get some ordered as well.


It Came from hp!!!... But then why is hp like we're out we're out wait two months cuz we're out...This Makes NOO sense, But congrats on ur tp's


----------

